# Arizona Job Needed



## npstreeguy (Nov 22, 2005)

I need to find work in Northern Arizona.
Im a seasonal firefighter on the Hotshots in Flagstaff and have worked in the tree industry in Pennsylvania as a groundie, heavy equipment operator, and apprentice climber. I have also done government climbing for the National Park Service. I have all my own tools, saws, climbing gear and a work truck.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Mike Dunn


----------



## PeteS (Nov 22, 2005)

I know that bartlett has a few locations in arizona: mesa, tucson and pheonix. You can either go to the bartlett website, bartlett.com, or over to ************. ******** had a listing seeking climbers in arizona a little while ago.


----------



## JJackson (Nov 26, 2005)

If you were not seasonal I would apply for APS, great training and equipment, but it's utility pruning not residential, the other option is check in the paper for the tree companies and start calling.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey. JJackson,I have been contacted by APS to work in N. AZ.
Have you worked there?
They want to "test" me.
The pay is very low. Nevertheless I will probably take their test and work out my own deal.
If you have some insight into APS please share.


----------



## JJackson (Nov 30, 2005)

Shaun, I currently work for APS in Flagstaff as a work planner, I have been employed by them since June, and had been a contractor(under Davey) working for APS for the 2.5 years previous to that. Basicly by testing you the want to make sure your are at the level you say you are, the contractors in the are have lower standards than APS. Yeah I heard the pay on the climbers side is not the greatest, ask the union the are the ones that negotiated and accepted the wages. Their is a chance of a bonus at the end of the year depending on production and customer satisfaction. APS does have great equipment and we replace what is worn and broken as soon as we can, A broken saw in the morning will be replaced that morning if possible. All the equipment is new or barely used, high quality and reguraly maintained. Other benefits include Arbormaster training (may bring this inside the company soon) good benefits, I imagine cheaper housing cost versus San Mateo, not cheap though. Per Diem paid when you are more than 50 miles out of town. Winter outer wear provided except for boots, shirts and gloves replaced when needed etc... I can try to provide you with more info if needed. Safety is a priority, we have completed 2 years accident free.


----------

